# No updates for databases/percona5(6|7)-server?



## frijsdijk (Dec 18, 2017)

I noticed it's quite a while ago since updates for Percona showed in the ports of FreeBSD.. I've mailed the maintainer, but I get no response. 

Does anybody know what's up with this?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2017)

What version of FreeBSD and are you using the quarterly or latest package branch?

databases/percona56-server was last updated on 16 December.


----------



## frijsdijk (Dec 18, 2017)

SirDice said:


> What version of FreeBSD and are you using the quarterly or latest package branch?
> 
> databases/percona56-server was last updated on 16 December.



I build my own ports using ports-mgmt/poudriere, I don't use the repositories from FreeBSD itself. This was configured on quarterly, but the latest are on the same versions. In /usr/ports/databases/percona57-server/Makefile this also shows.

I just switched (before the 16th) from 5.6 to 5.7 hoping to get some updates, but that didn't work. Now that 5.6 did get some updates, I'm assuming we'll see them for 5.7 as well.


----------

